# Nouveautés Sony-Ericsson...



## La mouette (7 Février 2004)

Et le successeur du T610 et T630, en fait une amélioration de ces derniers


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2004)

D'où tiens-tu ces infos ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2004)

Vidéo qui a passé sur le net ( pour les photos), plus des indiscrétions d'employés de chez Sony Ericsson.
Pour info l'existence de ces nouveaux modèles est connue depuis quelques mois, mais les premières photos ne sont dispo que depuis quelques jours.

Le successeur du duo T610/ T630 sera en vente vers l'été.prix environ 380$
L'autre, celui qui s'ouvre , fin septembre prix envoron 480$

Edit:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça vient de sortir...les infos sont confirmée...mais la vidéo parue était ...du vol ( je précise que je n'y suis pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

voici le communiqué de SE:

 9 Feb  We hereby notify and inform you that the video as such and the information contained in the video do constitute business secrets of Sony Ericsson. We additionally inform you that the video has only been published by violating secrecy and non-disclosure agreements. This means that any further disclosure of such video is illegal and represents unfair competition. In addition to that the video is under copyright protection and Sony Ericsson does not want it to be further spread. For these reasons we have to urge upon you to immediately, but in any case not later than today, February 9, 2004, 3.00 p.m. refrain from showing the video and any corresponding information on your web site. Sony Ericsson


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2004)

Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon, je pense que je ne vais pas changer mon T610 de sitôt, mais je suis curieux de savoir si le successeur aura plus que les maigres 2 Mo de mémoire, un des seuls défauts que j'ai trouvé à ce bigophone.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2004)

Est-ce qu'on connait un peu leurs caractéristiques ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce qu'on a une date de sortie un peu plus précise ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2004)

En anglais:

"For our readers we have prepared the generalized material on the future novelties from Sony Ericsson. So the "most probable" characteristics of model SE T650 became known. The model will be on sale both on North American, and in the European market. It will be supported networks GSM/GPRS/EGPRS 850/900/1800/1900, GPRS Class 12 and additional support of codec AMR. As well as predecessors (SE T610/630), the given model will be equipped with IK and Bluetooth interfaces, to be present a built in 1.3-megapixelcamera, the color display with the resolution of 176x220 pixels, 8Ìb the built in memory and support of expansioncard Memory Stick Duo, the built in system of recognition of a voice, support of stereosounding (stereo-set), support of formats MPEG1 layer 3 (MP3) and MPEG4/3GPP. As company Ericsson is one of the basic participants of a consortium it is quite probable, that built in adapter Bluetooth will answer standard Bluetooth 1.2 (communication on distance up to 100m). Probable occurrence of a novelty in the market - the beginning of summer of 2004. 

Also it became known about preparing output of the European version of phone SO505iS which is at present distributed in networks of the Japanese operator of communication NTT DoCoMo. We can only guess characteristics of this novelty. It is favourable to distinguish the given model there will be a shifted and overturned screen with the resolution of 240x320 pixels, 1.3-megapixelcamera, support of services i-Mode and Macromedia Flash. The weight of phone will approximately make 130 gramme and the sizes 105x50x25mm. It is very probable, that besides slots for cards Memory Stick Duo the given model of phone will need to be connected expansions to prefixes PSP (an output anonsirovan on the end of year) and PlayStation2." 

Comme vous le voyez les caractéristiques sont assez bonnes ( c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !)

Pour résumer le successeur du T610/630 aura:

quadriband, 8mb de mémoire,1.3 mégapixels,bluetooth class1.2 (100mètre de portée),mémorystick duo,lecteur Mp3, écran 65K etc...

l'autre presque idem sinon écran 262K , etc

Bref...une bombe de téléphone mobile.....


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2004)

J'achète !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Une date, une date, une date... (je peux le prendre à partir du 10 avril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2004)

Début de l'été...allez au retour de tes vacances tu pourra l'avoir !


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2004)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pensais me séparer plus tôt de mon t68i, mais j'attendrai...


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pense que je ne vais pas changer mon T610 de sitôt...


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

>

















moi aussi...mais bon ce n'est qu'un mobile.....


----------



## Marcant (10 Février 2004)

Superbe ! j'achète dès qu'il sort, j'ai actuellement le t610 mais là, il est sublime...


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2004)

Tout alu, il ira bien avec un powerbook....


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2004)

Certes...


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2004)

c'est dommage plus de photos....


----------



## Yip (14 Février 2004)

J'avais prévu le coup, j'en ai gardé une...


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2004)

toi aussi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai aussi gardé la vidéo....


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2004)

Ils ont été présenté officiellement :

http://www.sonyericsson.com/ch-fr/spg.jsp?page=start&amp;bf=


----------



## Yip (12 Mars 2004)

Merci de l'info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un peu fatigué pour l'instant, je regarderai ce week-end.


----------



## iMax (12 Mars 2004)

J'ai pas trouvé quelle est la résolution de "l'appareil photo" du K700... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouette, tu sais ?


----------



## Delusive (12 Mars 2004)

Il est indiqué VGA sur l'objectif, donc ça doit être du 640x480...


----------



## La mouette (13 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trouvé quelle est la résolution de "l'appareil photo" du K700...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://69.93.63.82/en/products_k700.shtml 

tout ce que tu as toujours voulu savoir sur le K700 et plus encore...


----------



## Lordwizard (13 Mars 2004)

Pas mal ces new models  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des iMac partout sur les présentation flash en prime


----------



## La mouette (14 Mars 2004)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ces new models
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une des raisons pour laquelle j'aodre les Sony Ericsson...ils vont tellemement bien avec mon iMac....


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)

Je suis convaicu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'achète dès qu'il est dispo


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2004)

le petit adaptateur bluetooth/peritel est plutot sympa aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il va bien y avoir un moyen de se servir de ça pour transmettre des infos photo/audio entre le mac et la télé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmv-100


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)

Très gadget, mais marrant... ;D

C'est un concept sympa, mais ça doit être un poil cher... Qqn sait combien ça vaut ?


----------



## iMax (14 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il va bien y avoir un moyen de se servir de ça pour transmettre des infos photo/audio entre le mac et la télé



Il est dit _ * Usefull at work, too * Lighten the burden at work. Leave your laptop on the desk, bring the MMV-100 and run your presentations from your phone _

Il doit bien y avoir un moyen de faire ça avec un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, on peut aussi écouter nos MP3, contenus sur le phone, avec la télé


----------



## Delusive (15 Mars 2004)

Sait-on si les 2 nouveaux modèles possèderont une prise casque ? Car écouter ses MP3 portable à l'oreille spa très pratique...


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2004)

Oui et le prix???


----------



## iMax (15 Mars 2004)

Environ 400


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2004)

Ah ouai quand meme....


----------



## sylko (16 Mars 2004)

Dans leur promo, ils aiment le Mac!


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

Dont celle là, le Mmv-100...
Pour T630, Z600 et K700...


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

Sympa ce machin, même si ça reste très gadget... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il sort quand le K700 ?


----------



## roro (16 Mai 2004)

ça sera réellement intéressant quand ils commercialiseront en europe des tél dont le capteur fait au moins 1.3 million de pixels !

je n'ose pas imaginer le résultat d'une projection sur TV avec mon T610, ou pire avec un T68i


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> ça sera réellement intéressant quand ils commercialiseront en europe des tél dont le capteur fait au moins 1.3 million de pixels !


 C'est le cas du S700 qui arrive très bientôt... 
J'arrive pas à savoir pour le K700 !...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mai 2004)

Ca doit douiller un appareil comme ca


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cas du S700 qui arrive très bientôt...
> J'arrive pas à savoir pour le K700 !...



Faut demander au piaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Sans mauvaise intention, je précise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mai 2004)

Oui et mon porte monnaie me dit deja non


----------



## antmuc (17 Mai 2004)

Le K700 n'a qu'une résolution de 640x480...

mais devrait sortir avant le s700 (normalement 2ème trimestre)

ce serait sympa que ce truc marche aussi avec les téléphones bluetooth des autres marques, mais bon j'y crois pas trop...


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faut demander au piaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOrtie du K700 en juin..mi-juin en Suisse.
Pour la France on parle de juillet


----------



## iMax (22 Juin 2004)

J'ai enfin pu aujourd'hui essayer le K700 

Une merveille :rateau:

J'hésitais à l'acheter, mais le problème, c'est que ça douille...  :rose:


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juin 2004)

Oui effectivement ca fait cher pour un téléphone


----------



## iMax (22 Juin 2004)

J'ai craqué... :rateau:

J'ai trouvé 100 balles suisses moins cher, alors hop, sans discuter avec prolongation d'une année :rateau:

Une pure merveille  

J'ai pas encore fini de découvrir toutes les fonctions


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2004)

Très très bel appareil et qui aime bien le Mac


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai craqué... :rateau:
> 
> J'ai trouvé 100 balles suisses moins cher, alors hop, sans discuter avec prolongation d'une année :rateau:
> 
> ...



Combien tu l'as payé?


----------



## Telonioos (22 Juin 2004)

houuuuuuuu pinaise, je viens tout juste de découvrir ce téléphone (le k700) et du coup, je viens de mettre en vente mon 6600 sur priceminister pour pouvoir m'offrir celui là, une pure merveille, vraiment complet le téléphone !!!!!!!!

par contre, pas encore proposé en renouvellement chez mon opérateur, mais alors, il me fait vraiment envie !!


----------



## iMax (22 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Combien tu l'as payé?



Environ, 0.8% de Prius neuve avec une année de Sunrise 75


----------



## pulpnet (23 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai craqué... :rateau:
> 
> J'ai trouvé 100 balles suisses moins cher, alors hop, sans discuter avec prolongation d'une année :rateau:
> 
> ...



salut,

As-tu essayé le K700 avec iSync ?

A+


----------



## nantucket (24 Juin 2004)

Je réponds à la place d'iMax, car j'ai le K700i depuis peu et malheureusement iSync 1.4 ne reconnait pas ce téléphone.

J'espère que cela va arriver rapidement, car la synchro avec mon mac était un élément décisif lors de mon achat de ce portable.

Ce portable c'est d'la baaaaaaaaaallllllllle !!!!!


----------



## Caster (24 Juin 2004)

le k700 ->>> Boff
par contre le p900 corespond à mes besoins mais je crois qu'il est très cher ... enfin surtout trop cher sachant la durée de vie d'un tel appareil et de l'arrivée de l'UMTS


----------



## pulpnet (24 Juin 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Je réponds à la place d'iMax, car j'ai le K700i depuis peu et malheureusement iSync 1.4 ne reconnait pas ce téléphone.




Essaye ça :

1) efface les jumelages que tu as deja.
2) Met le bluetooth du mac en détectable
3) Ajoute le mac dans la connectivité bluetooth (parametre, connexion, bluetooth, dispo jumelé, ajout periph et ajoute le mac
4) redemarre iSync

Et normalement tu devrais avoir ton K700 dans isync (avec je pense son icone)

A+


----------



## nantucket (24 Juin 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> Essaye ça :
> 
> 1) efface les jumelages que tu as deja.
> 2) Met le bluetooth du mac en détectable
> ...



Salut,

J'arrive bien à jumeler l'appareil avec le Mac (mon PowerBook s'affiche également dans la liste des appareils dispo du téléphone), j'arrive aussi à transférer des images, sons ou vidéos, mais iSync détecte le téléphone sans commencer la synchro !

Sur le k700, il s'affiche une demi-seconde "session terminée" avec l'icone de la synchro en fond d'écran...

D'après la liste des appareils supportés par iSync, le k700 n'est pas encore pris en charge...


----------



## nantucket (24 Juin 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> le k700 ->>> Boff
> par contre le p900 corespond à mes besoins mais je crois qu'il est très cher ... enfin surtout trop cher sachant la durée de vie d'un tel appareil et de l'arrivée de l'UMTS



Mouais, avant que l'UMTS soit abordable et que des vrais services 3G soient proposés, t'as le temps d'user 2 k700 !


----------



## pulpnet (24 Juin 2004)

D'apres les forums du site Apple tu peux le synchroniser avec isync.
Essaye de ce que j'ai dit, rallume le PB et le mobile et normalement ca devrait marcher.

Sinon regarde dans les forums du site Apple !


A+


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2004)

J'ai reçu mon K700i aujourd'hui. Une pure merveille, mais pas moyen de le syncro avec le Mac...j'arrive à tous faire sauf activer iSync après configuration de l'appareil bluetooth...dommage.

Sinon très bon phone..un des meilleures de Sony Ericsson en attendant le S700


----------



## je@nnot (24 Juin 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon K700i aujourd'hui. Une pure merveille, mais pas moyen de le syncro avec le Mac...j'arrive à tous faire sauf activer iSync après configuration de l'appareil bluetooth...dommage.
> 
> Sinon très bon phone..un des meilleures de Sony Ericsson en attendant le S700


 
N'oublie pas de modifier ta signature


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2004)

Bon ça marche !
La syncro fonctionne parfaitement!!!






Il faut:
-désactiver tout les périphériques de iSync.
-Jumeler le K700i depuis le téléphone.
-Ensuite apparît une boite de dialogue demandant les fonctions à syncroniser et hop dans isync.
-Ne pas oublier de mettre bluetooth sous détectable..

et le tour et joué...


----------



## nantucket (25 Juin 2004)

Merci LaMouette, t'es un chef !!! Ca marche enfin chez moi aussi !

Youpla boum !!!


----------



## Caster (26 Juin 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça marche !
> La syncro fonctionne parfaitement!!!
> 
> 
> ...





Puré !!!!!! t'es un revendeur de téléphone ????    

Vu le nombre que tu synchronises ..... à moins que ce soit l'ensemble des mobiles que tu as déjà une fois synchro sur ta machine !


----------



## La mouette (26 Juin 2004)

MAis non pas vendeur de mobiles...collectionneur.. :rateau: 

Manque le P800-T610 pr^té à une amie..


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2004)

Mini test du K700i, ici...


----------



## Caster (27 Juin 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> MAis non pas vendeur de mobiles...collectionneur.. :rateau:
> 
> Manque le P800-T610 pr^té à une amie.




Belle petite collection


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2004)

Merci du tuyau pour iSync, ça marche à merveille


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci du tuyau pour iSync, ça marche à merveille



A ton service...


----------



## billboc (12 Juillet 2004)

ca marche aussi pour les champs adresses ?

A+
Billboc


----------



## La mouette (12 Juillet 2004)

Voici les prenières photos ( non officielle...) de l'éventuel successeur du P900

Sony Ericsson P910  

Enjoy


----------



## golf (12 Juillet 2004)

Visiblement, si Sony a mis le PDA sous le coude, ils font de gros efforts en mobiles ;


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

P910, ça veut dire que c'est juste un update du P900... Bugs en moins, etc.  On pourrait le penser.


----------



## La mouette (12 Juillet 2004)

Oui un update mais avec quelques améliorations et non des moindre...

Wifi, nouvel écran, APN de meilleurre qualité.

L'annonce officielle aura probablement lieu mercredi 15 juillet à Barcelone, avec d'autres nouveautés.
C'est mon portefeuille qui va crier au secour...


----------



## billboc (14 Juillet 2004)

Je me répond... OUI ! et ça c'est super
A+
Billboc


----------



## fbethe (15 Juillet 2004)

Annonce officielle du P910 i :

ICI P910i


----------



## je@nnot (16 Juillet 2004)

IL est UMTS tu crois ?


----------



## krigepouh (16 Juillet 2004)

Salut !
Et si nous regardions les photos de ce superbe téléphone 


PS : Au fait qui veut mon P900 ?


----------



## billboc (16 Juillet 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça marche !
> La syncro fonctionne parfaitement!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Gros problème chez moi, dans la boite de dialogue citée ci-dessus la fonction iSync est grisée !
je ne peux donc pas cocher la case tant désiré

HELP je suis perdu !!!!!!!!!!!

Merci d'avance
A+

Billboc


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2004)

dans les bugs référencés au sujet du K700i, figure le bluetooth. Il est extrémement instable sur ce phone.
Il faut absolument connecté le K700i en le jumelant lui au Mac et pas le contraire sinon ça ne fonctionne que très mal.
En fait je pense que c'est le soft de Apple et de Sony Ericsson qui ne sont pas au diapason, parceque je n'ai aucun soucis avec blue phone menu ça marche au poil ...
J'espère qu'il y aura une màj avant Panther ou avec 10.3.5


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2004)

Quelques photos sur les nouveaux Sony Ericsson et leurs accessoires...


----------



## golf (17 Juillet 2004)

Intéressant sauf que j'ai encore un peu de mal à lire le Tchèque couramment


----------



## billboc (17 Juillet 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> dans les bugs référencés au sujet du K700i, figure le bluetooth. Il est extrémement instable sur ce phone.
> Il faut absolument connecté le K700i en le jumelant lui au Mac et pas le contraire sinon ça ne fonctionne que très mal.



Ok merci ca marche !
chez moi le jumelage du K700 au Mac a provoqué la suppression de l'icone bluetooth dans la barre de menu ! par contre je ne rencontre pas d'instabilité du bluetooth pour le moment, il y a juste le probleme de soft apple/sony qui fait que le jumelage est compliqué pour iSync (par contre il reste classique pour l'envoi de fichier)

un grand merci à la mouette 

A+
Billboc


----------



## La mouette (17 Juillet 2004)

A ton service


----------



## Forenheit (21 Juillet 2004)

Nan, pas de Wifi


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

J'hésite à prendre un K700. Mon T610 est parfait avec mon Alubook et ma Prius.

Souvent le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.


----------



## billboc (21 Juillet 2004)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> Je me répond... OUI ! _(ndlr: les adresses sont aussi synchronisées)_ et ça c'est super
> A+
> Billboc



AAaaargh !

impossible de synchroniser les adresses de mes contacts !

sur les forums Apple j'ai lu que cela ne fonctionnait qu'à partir d'adresse book mais pas encore avec iSync. Et ben pour ma pomme  c'est ni l'un ni l'autre... snif
Et vous qu'est-ce que ça donne ?

autre sujet à polémique: arrivez-vous à envoyer des SMS via adresses book et K700i (bluetooth)?

Merci à vous
A+

billboc

PS: par contre je reçois bien les SMS sur le Mac via bluetooth
PS2: comment adresses book indique t-il qu'un SMS a bien été envoyé ? message ? son ?


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite à prendre un K700.



Vas-y, fonce, il est excellent


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2004)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> AAaaargh !
> 
> impossible de synchroniser les adresses de mes contacts !
> 
> ...



réponse pour les sms sans soucis pour moi...le mieux est encore d'utiliser blue phone menu...


----------



## billboc (25 Juillet 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> réponse pour les sms sans soucis pour moi...le mieux est encore d'utiliser blue phone menu...



Effectivement les SMS ont l'air de foncitonner,

Avec le carnet d'adresses, il n'y a aucunes notifications d'envoi et la connexion bluetooth semble resté active (aussi bien sur le K700 que sur le Mac) alors que le SMS est bien parti, c'est assez genant... Mais il va falloir que je fasse plus de tests

je ne connais pas blue phone menu, je vais chercher ça sur le Net

Merci
A+

Billboc


----------



## mackloug (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
 Fin de mon déménagement et je constate que ça bouge, mais pour moi, niet !
 J'ai essayé la synchro depuis mon P900 et aucun problème avec bluetooth, ça marche mais pas avec iSync qui ne le "voit" pas.
 J'ai appelé le service après vente d'Apple, qui m'indique que le dernier firmware du P900 pourrait poser problème&#8230; Est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer les versions des P900 qui fonctionnent avec iSync : Je vous explique où cela se trouve : Sur le P900 Niveau Applications - Menu "Modif" "Informations système" puis flèche à droite et j'obtiens 
 Téléphone : CXC162022 R3D011
 Bluetooth : CXC12529 R5D
 Encore flèche à droite 
 Agenda : CXC162021 R5B02
 CDA : CDA162003/3 R5A07

 Chez Apple on m'a conseillé de downgrader le firmware et chez Sony on m'indique que le spécialiste le plus proche est à Paris ! ! ! et que les anciennes versions du firmware ne sont pas dispo sur Internet&#8230;

 Si je parviens un jour à synchroniser ce P900 j'arrête de fumer !.

 Sinon, même symptomes que les autres (les options de iSync restent en grisé lors de la configuration).

 Merci


----------



## mackloug (26 Juillet 2004)

Je continue mes tests et tentatives pour synchroniser mon P900 avec iSync et j'ai tenté une synchronisation depuis le P900. Tout se passe bien, jusqu'au moment de choisir les options et là, même problème que dans l'autre sens, l'option qui concerne la synchronisation de l'agenga et des tâches à faire reste grisée&#8230; grrrrrrr.

 Je commence quand même à penser que la version du firmware du P900 dois avoir quelque chose à voir avec ce problème, mais je reste preneur de toute autre idée&#8230;


----------



## fbethe (26 Juillet 2004)

pour ma part :

telephone : CX162022 R3C006
Bluetooth : CXC12529 R5D
agenda : CXC162021 R4B03
CDA : CDA162003/3 R4AO4


as tu essayé sur un autre mac ? ou PC ?


----------



## fbethe (26 Juillet 2004)

As tu fait les mise à jour ? C'est par ici...


----------



## alexander_lamb (26 Juillet 2004)

Premier bug:

Les addresses ne sont pas copiées (même en faisant la synchro depuis AddressBook)

Second bug:

Les contacts qui sont des sociétés (donc pas de nom ou prénom) apparaissent dans le k700 comme "sans nom" ou "..". Alors quand on en a 50 comme cela il faut afficher le tout pour aller voir de quelle société il s'agit

Troisième bug:

Lorsqu'il y a deux même attributs dans une entrée dans AddressBook (e.g. deux fois (ou trois) le téléphone pour "home" par exemple) seul un des deux est transféré.

Ces trois bugs ont été transmis à Apple, mais je n'ai aucune idée s'ils seront corrigés pour le prochaine update MacOSX ou iSync.


----------



## billboc (26 Juillet 2004)

Tout à fait juste !
Vivement la prochaine mise à jour...suspens
A+
Billboc

PS: sur la page des News !

"iSync 1.5 bientôt ? [Lun 17:01 - VA]
iSync ne fait pas le bonheur de tous les utilisateurs Mac. iSync 1.5 améliorera peut-être les choses. En tout cas, selon Nick dePlume, la prochaine version du logiciel de synchronisation d?Apple, apportera le support de nouveaux appareils, dont les tout derniers modèles de Motorola et de Sony Ericsson. En ce qui concerne la date de disponibilité, le rédacteur de Think Secret n?a aucune certitude, mais signale que la page du support consacrée par Apple au logiciel est déjà mise à jour (dans le menu déroulant "What version of iSync are you using*?)."


----------



## mackloug (27 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour les numéros de firmware. 
 Je ne vais plus me tuer à chercher le pourquoi du comment maintenant que je sais que dans quelques jours nous aurons une version 1.5 de iSync. Au besoin, je me tuerai à trouver la solution à ce moment là. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je sens qu'avec cette version ça ira. Le firmware du P900 doit être proche de celui des nouveautés comme le K700 que je voulais acheter au départ.

 Suite au prochain épisode. Merci encore et je ne manquerai pas de vous dire si la version 1.5 à fait des miracles chez moi.


----------



## pulpnet (28 Juillet 2004)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> "iSync 1.5 bientôt ? [Lun 17:01 - VA]
> En ce qui concerne la date de disponibilité, le rédacteur de Think Secret n?a aucune certitude, mais signale que la page du support consacrée par Apple au logiciel est déjà mise à jour (dans le menu déroulant "What version of iSync are you using*?)."



Je ne vois pas / ou plus de V1.5 dans la page de support anglais 
http://www.apple.com/feedback/isync.html

J'espere pas qu'ils vont reporté la date de mise a jour.   

a+


----------



## TheClash (28 Juillet 2004)

pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas / ou plus de V1.5 dans la page de support anglais
> http://www.apple.com/feedback/isync.html
> 
> J'espere pas qu'ils vont reporté la date de mise a jour.
> ...


  

Je confirme, je suis passé sur le site apple hier et il y avait bien le choix iSync 1.5. Mais aujourd'hui, plus rien...
Je ne suis donc pas le seul à avoir des problèmes de synchronisation avec ce K700, au demeurant vraiment nickel... Chez moi, ce sont les adresses (rue, ville, ...) qui ne se synchronisent pas du carnet d'adresse mac au SE K700...
quelqu'un a-t-il résolu ce problème?


----------



## pulpnet (29 Juillet 2004)

TheClash a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ce sont les adresses (rue, ville, ...) qui ne se synchronisent pas du carnet d'adresse mac au SE K700...
> quelqu'un a-t-il résolu ce problème?



salut,

Pour le problème des adresses a mon avis c'est un peu normal, car il n'y avait pas de téléphone auparavant (qui  utilisaient la technologie MLsync) incluant les champs des adresses.
C'est vraiment tout nouveau, donc isync ou la technologie MLsync ne doit pas encore prendre en compte les champs des adresses.

Pour conclure, ce n'est pas vraiment un problème ou un bug mais plutot que le produit intégre des fonctions trop nouvelles pour les technologie de synchronisation actuelles.

Mais peut-être que iSync 1.5 va résoudre ce manque !

A+


----------



## mackloug (29 Juillet 2004)

J'en déduis que j'ai une version plus récente et que c'est la raison du non fonctionnement de la synchronisation.

 telephone : CX162022 R3C006
 Bluetooth : CXC12529 R5D
 agenda : CXC162021 R4B03
 CDA : CDA162003/3 R4AO4


----------



## TheClash (11 Août 2004)

ça y est, iSync 1.5 est là. Mais ça ne change rien à nos problèmes de synchronisation des contactsavec le K700... Toujours rien du côté des adresses (rue, ville, ...)

On a trop misé sur cette update visiblement... A quand la vraie soluce???




			
				pulpnet a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> Pour le problème des adresses a mon avis c'est un peu normal, car il n'y avait pas de téléphone auparavant (qui  utilisaient la technologie MLsync) incluant les champs des adresses.
> C'est vraiment tout nouveau, donc isync ou la technologie MLsync ne doit pas encore prendre en compte les champs des adresses.
> ...


----------



## billboc (23 Août 2004)

Il faut avouer que iSync est toujours à la ramasse...
mais je ne retrouve pas le nom d'un logiciel qui faisait la synchro des adresses je crois, quelqu'un aurait-il plus de mémoires que moi ?



A+
Billboc


----------



## TheClash (23 Août 2004)

Ça y est!!! Voilà la solution pour synchroniser les adresses avec le K700: Il suffit, dans carnet d'adresses, de taper les adresses sous le champ "travail". Et hop, avec iSync (j'utilise 1.5) ça passe sur le K700.

Gros becs à tous.


----------



## billboc (29 Août 2004)

TheClash a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est!!! Voilà la solution pour synchroniser les adresses avec le K700: Il suffit, dans carnet d'adresses, de taper les adresses sous le champ "travail". Et hop, avec iSync (j'utilise 1.5) ça passe sur le K700.
> Gros becs à tous.




Chez moi ca passe toujours pas et vous ?


----------



## misternabs (5 Septembre 2004)

Euh bonsoir à tous!
Je me présente, misternabs, 22 ans parisien et passé chez mac il y a 6 mois en achetant un powerbook G4 1,25...et jusqu'ici?tout va bien!
Comme apparement vous etes tous trés orientez syncro mac-se je possède un T68i(ki va bientot se transformer en K700?ouai super!!!!)et lorsque je syncronise mon agenda la syncro ne peut s'éffectuer (en tout cas c'est le choix maximum proposer dans le menu de isyn) que pour les 8 semaines à venir.
J'aimerais savoir si il existe un moyen de réaliser une syncro sur un plus long termes?histoire de ne pas avoir à faire un syncro trop souvent.
Voilà,merci d'avance et pardonnez moi si la question à déjà été posée (en particulier si vous y avez déjà répondu) mais je suis un peu nouvo dans le coin!


----------

